# What is THAT!!!???



## GothicCandle

This is a creature that now seems to have made a home in our backyard. These are the best photos we have of it, sorry for the bad quality they were taken from across the yard. We think it *might* be an escaped pet because earlier today it was scratching at the door(which is glass) to come in the house. The dog scared it away before i could get a good picture though.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I am gonna go with..... a marmot??


----------



## GothicCandle

no, its much too small to be a marmot. I'd say this thing is about 8-12 inches long(not including the tail) We know it also is not a Possum or a rat.


----------



## HalloweenRick

How about a wombat? Some people keep those as pets.


----------



## pyro

if thats a wombat its a baby wombat grow to 40 inches but then again wombats dont have tails --i dont think

but it does look like a ground hog-


----------



## randyaz

Looks like a guinea pig to me...


----------



## pyro

aww man i hoping for brawl over the cuke----hey i know..........its a rodent


----------



## tuck

How about a chinchilla???


----------



## DeathTouch

I know, it looks like the big ratt from Chucky Cheese.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

human shapeshifter.


----------



## randyaz

its Vlad in his other shape


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Seriously, it's hard to tell from the photo...but if I remember correctly from my exotic pets days, it could be a Patagonian Mara.


----------



## Lilly

try and catch it...

sickie what it that half deer half rabbit..wierd


----------



## Ms. Wicked

For those of you old enough to remember, maybe these two can help:

http://snltranscripts.jt.org/79/79awhatthehell.phtml


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Lilly said:


> try and catch it...
> 
> sickie what it that half deer half rabbit..wierd


LOL Just a type of hare some people get as pets. Runs about $500 last time I looked.


----------



## DeathTouch

It looks like a big bunny-lope!


----------



## Hauntiholik

DeathTouch said:


> It looks like a big bunny-lope!


LOL! A jackalope perhaps?


----------



## slimy

Sickie, for the record, most people now refer to "mara's " as "cavies". Same animal different name. Wierd, I know. It's not one, because it's legs are too short and it has a tail. 

I was thinking more along the lines of 'paca' or 'agouti' ( no pics, sorry, you have to google them) . It's not one, cause neither one of them have a tail, and they wouldn't be digging around during the day. Like most teenagers, pacas and agoutis are nocturnal. 

My guess from the fuzzy images, is that it is probably just a really large pet rat. Might be a Gambian or African pouched rat, but my money is on a plain old domestic rat that just got really big. 

I'll step off of my 'animal nerd' soap box.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Slimy, where I come from Cavies are guinea pigs. 

I bred rats and owned a gambian (same thing as an african pouched). It's neither of those.


----------



## Hellrazor

Well I think its.... cute!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Either way you look at it, if it's an exotic, it's prob not native to the area.


----------



## pyro

did you catch it yet


----------



## Phil

looks like it would taste like chicken...


----------



## scareme

Gothic Candle, I'm sure it was scratching at the door cause it wanted to come in and eat, YOU. Stay away from that thing.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Looks like it would make a lovely pair of slippers.
That is if you could get your foot in its butt before it made mincemeat of you.


----------



## midnight_moon

It's a Chupacabre!! Lock up your goats!!


----------



## slightlymad

Whatever it is Betsy its fat get me gun weere eaatin goooood tonight!


----------



## GothicCandle

LOL at the funny posts. To the serious ones: we still have not figured out what it is, many people have given us ideas, but so far no one has been able to figure it out.

My mom wont let me catch it, it would be so much easier if we could get close to it and get a good picture, but no luck yet.


----------



## Otaku

Stick a bowl of dog chow right outside the door, and get a good pic of the thing. I work with a zoologist; she may be able to help identify this critter.


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Howdy folks.. long time no see.. been rather busy lately.. hehe.. sorry.. but what you got there looks like a Capybara..Do a google on em.. make rather good pets if you get them young enough.. and depending on your state.. you need to have an exotics lic. to own one..


----------



## Lilly

you may have something there hrdheaded1..


----------



## GothicCandle

its not a capybara, its much too small.


----------



## Ghoulbug

That is pretty cool..R.O.U.S
could it be a young capybara?? have you checked the local newspapers for lost pets?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Young ones are bigger than 12 inches rather rapidly since they grow to be about 100 pounds.


----------



## Lilly

Yeah I think it's a R.O.U.S too, they come from the fire swamp


----------



## GothicCandle

Lilly said:


> Yeah I think it's a R.O.U.S too, they come from the fire swamp


lol i had to look that up, it COULD be that. lol. but i doubt it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you able to take some better pics? It could very well be an aged groundhog.


----------



## GothicCandle

we left out some food for it, we are trying to get better pics. its pretty hard. The sound of the door opening(to get outside so we can get closer) scares it away.


----------



## pyro

shoot it then take the pics


----------



## joker

I know what it is...



















it's trespassing


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*groooooaaaan*


----------



## Bloodhound

Is this your critter?









If so it's a Nutria aka:Rat


----------



## GothicCandle

nope, it isn't a nutria. thats what i thought it might be at first, but my mom who saw it up close says its not a nutria.plus its too small. nutrias are huge.


----------



## Bloodhound

Perhaps a mountain Beaver


----------



## lewlew

Sickie Ickie said:


> Slimy, where I come from Cavies are guinea pigs.
> 
> I bred rats and owned a gambian (same thing as an african pouched). It's neither of those.


Sure it's not a gambian? Looks about the right size.


----------



## blahwoo

It looks like a gigantic rat from hell.lols
All the pictures look very blurry.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Looks like one of those Nutria that they eat down in LA. Never heard of any as far north as Oregon though. And also, some are big, and some are not so big. Looks pretty close to that photo of a Nutria that bloohound posted above to me. I've seen some in Baton Rouge from about 20 feet away playing in the water near a drain along I-10. Yes they're big for a rat, but they're not huge either. The biggest one I saw then was about 2 1/2 feet long including the tail.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

lewlew said:


> Sure it's not a gambian? Looks about the right size.


You may very well be correct (?), however mine was skinnier than the one in the blurry pics. Maybe it's a chupacabra?


----------



## midnight_moon

I thought maybe a muskrat, but going back to look at the pictures again,
the shape is wrong.


----------



## indamudd

It's Kung Po Beef!!! I think thats what they use at the chinese restaurant here in Monee!!


----------



## tonguesandwich

oh yeah...thats good eaten!


----------



## midnight_moon

indamudd said:


> It's Kung Po Beef!!! I think thats what they use at the chinese restaurant here in Monee!!


I'd like to place an order please.........


----------



## GothicCandle

we haven't seen it in a week. we think it has left for good.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

back to its alien ship...


----------



## midnight_moon

Sickie Ickie said:


> back to its alien ship...


I thought I saw something up in the sky, but it was just
a weather balloon.....


----------



## robp790

It looks like a Capybara to me did not know they could be so far North.

www.*rebsig.com*/*capybara*


----------



## Draik41895

did you ever catch it?


----------



## debbie5

In the 200+ year old American tradition, when confronted with something new, odd and previously unseen, you document it...then shoot it!

It is Vam-Nutria! IT WANTED YOUR BLLOOOOOoooooooooooooddddddd....d. (scritchy-scratchhhhhhhhhhh....) RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!


----------



## GothicCandle

wow this is an old thread. lol.

we never caught it, it hasnt returned. we think it got eaten by a hawk or somthing. about a month ago there was a thing in the little local news paper about pack rats and even though at the time we saw the creature my mom insisted it looked nothing like a packrat, when she read the news articles picture she said "hey that looks like it dont it?" so maybe that is what it was. we shall never know.


----------



## Kaoru

Looks like a mutant mouse or some type of ugly rodant. Could possibly be a good inspiration for a prop in the future..never know.


----------

